# X Craft enclosure needs XP driver



## hanskloss (Feb 23, 2012)

I have X Craft enclosure from Cooler Master.

The drivers that, this pathetic company gives are Windows 98!!! SCANDAL and don't buy from them.

Is there any way there is A GENERIC DRIVER for enclosures??? This is important to me, as I can't afford to buy another enclosure now, but I need files from my old disk :'(


----------



## maty2 (Feb 22, 2012)

What does the xp computer read the device as?


----------



## hanskloss (Feb 23, 2012)

It doesn't recognize it at all.


----------



## maty2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Humm have you looked in device manager?? if it is not in there then it sounds like the device is faulty.


----------



## hanskloss (Feb 23, 2012)

maty2 said:


> Humm have you looked in device manager?? if it is not in there then it sounds like the device is faulty.


I think the device doesn't have a DRIVER for xp. It only comes with driver for Windows 98! So the Cooler Master company is defrauding clients from tons of money, selling them NON-WORKING JUNK!:angry:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried checking the support pages X Craft 350 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
Edit it would appear to be plug and play so no driver required check device manager when you have it plugged in and use the usb port at the rear of your computer


----------



## hanskloss (Feb 23, 2012)

joeten said:


> Have you tried checking the support pages X Craft 350 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
> Edit it would appear to be plug and play so no driver required check device manager when you have it plugged in and use the usb port at the rear of your computer


1. Yes I did check support, which DOESN'T contain ANY DRIVER, never mind driver for XP. Cooler Master sucks.

2. Yeah, and to add insult, they have audacity to claim it's plug and play!
And I am here asking for help BECAUSE??? it's a plug and play???


----------



## hanskloss (Feb 23, 2012)

Cooler Master STOLE my money and I will trash their reputation for theft, unrealiability, terrible service and lies.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you get the patch 
o install the device drivers and utilities under the Windows OS (98SE),
please follow the below procedures:
1. Power off the USB device and disconnect it from computer
2. Allocate the driver file from the installation CD while PC prompt the driver request
3. Restart the Windows
4. Connect the USB device to PC, and power on it

**********************************************************************************************
Notice for Windows 98SE

To make USB/1394 device work properly, the user must download a patch file from Microsoft and execute this patch file.
The path is Support for Windows 98
If you forget to update this path, USB/1394 under Windows 98 will not provide "Safe Removal Utility".


----------

